# New Vostock Europe Models



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I see Vostock Europe have been busy producing new models. They have two new K3 Sub's in black PVD cases. There are one or two other models too, but I'm sure you can find them all.









I particularly like the completely new 24hour model, and there's a non-dual time, 24 hour version as well.

I really like this one, there is an all black "stealth" variant as well in black PVD. I love it to bits.

*N1-"Rocket" Dual Time cal Vostock 2426*










*AN-25 "Myria" 24hr indicator cal Vostock 2432*










There are different dial colour variations of both these new models.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice...Ive just had a look and the ARKTIKA models look great!!!!

I havent got a 'tank' shaped watch yet


----------



## AdrianG (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey Guys,

The ones in black steel are just as lovely & outstanding.



















Boy are they cool!

Cheers!

Adrian


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

WOW!!! they are very cool


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

very nice indeed and sure to be hot sellers. Its nice when a company gets it right!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> very nice indeed and sure to be hot sellers. Its nice when a company gets it right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We`ll just have to keep an eye on Roy`s site updates


----------



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

I bought a Vostok Europe Komandirskie from Roy recently and love it. The styling is unique and has a character I have never seen in a Swiss, German, or Japanese watch. It's not better, just different. It is almost impossible to say what exactly it is that makes it so obviously Russian. We had a Russian Mathematics tutor at the FE college where I used to work and her style of dress was unmistakenly Russian too!!

Martin


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have been told that the new models should be here some time next month.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I have been told that the new models should be here some time next month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I look forward to that with interest


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I do like the look of that Rocket Dualtime... I too bought a Komandirskie from Roy and have been really happy with it (it keeps damn good time as well). A K-3 is on my shopping list for the future, too!


----------

